# i think now is possible to install android on alcatel idol 4s windows edition.



## droid_ulti (Dec 1, 2017)

since unlock bootloader is now possible using Internals 2.2 thanks to 'Heathcliff74' and the alcatel idol 4s android is some what similar with Windows version except Snapdragon chip and more ram and bigger mass storage ,i think it would be easy for developers to port android to alcatel 4s windows edition.


----------



## Samuelgames (Dec 1, 2017)

It only affects lumias.


----------



## droid_ulti (Dec 1, 2017)

Samuelgames said:


> It only affects lumias.

Click to collapse



wow that sucks


----------



## djtonka (Dec 3, 2017)

droid_ulti said:


> ... it would be easy for developers ..

Click to collapse



get someone paid first maybe?


----------



## dxdy (Dec 3, 2017)

android ROM is useless without proper support for drivers and optimizations... in theory you can run android on any WP/WM device but no support. porting is only small part of job... nobody want to loose time and money for "free" support... in reality, if you want android, buy android...


----------



## droid_ulti (Dec 5, 2017)

djtonka said:


> get someone paid first maybe?

Click to collapse



they will do it for free


----------



## compu829 (Jan 2, 2018)

so technically this is possible as the 6071W has a direct Android counterpart: the TCL 950. They both share identical hardware. 

The biggest issue is that the Windows version and the android version are signed with different certificates. As a result, someone needs to bypass signature checks on the 6071W to allow loading of the other firmware. 

What might be interesting is if someone gets a TCL 950, roots it, and then installs the OS portions of the 6071W image, they might be able to have a dual-boot device.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Jan 4, 2018)

droid_ulti said:


> they will do it for free

Click to collapse



Do it yourself looool.


----------



## asadkhan (Jan 11, 2018)

*how to install android on idol 4s*

how to install android on idol 4s


----------



## Veature (Jul 23, 2019)

*Android 9 on idol 4s win10,*



asadkhan said:


> how to install android on idol 4s

Click to collapse



I'll donate $1, need my idol 4s converted.


----------

